# First Day of Autumn in Deutschland



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Enjoyed the video as usual. When I see that pantograph on the dining car I can't help thinking how practical that is.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I found out some time ago that the pan is never up when the train is moving. The restaurant car gets it power from the locomotive. The pan is used when the train is at a station stop, or when stopped and waiting for a new locomotive, or while the locomotive is shunting more or fewer cars to the train.

I've never taken the time to remove the retaining wire to lower it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice! Only thing missing is some Porches, BMWs, VWs, Audis and Opels in those empty parking spots.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I need a lot of people too. Platforms are empty, sidewalks are empty, Biergartens are empty...we can't have that now can we?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh to have a pan up/down decoder function!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I found out some time ago that the pan is never up when the train is moving. The restaurant car gets it power from the locomotive. The pan is used when the train is at a station stop, or when stopped and waiting for a new locomotive, or while the locomotive is shunting more or fewer cars to the train.
> 
> I've never taken the time to remove the retaining wire to lower it.


If you had not said that I don't think anyone would have known any differently so leave it as is.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> Oh to have a pan up/down decoder function!


There have been models offered in the past with that feature, but I know of none currently on the market from the major players in Europe.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Had me going for a minute with that Bavarian Rampant Lion flag flapping outside the window. Thought you'd gone Scots.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Gott verbieten!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Enjoyed the vid, as usual.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> There have been models offered in the past with that feature, but I know of none currently on the market from the major players in Europe.


Unnecessary, repeat post #7.


----------

